

Hackers on the big screen - jseliger
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/10/17/fashion/17Noticed.html

======
teilo
And this was the scene that hooked me on the movie. It was the first time I
have seen the field properly portrayed in cinema. The energy, mindset, and
faithfulness to the technical details. It gave me that fire-in-the-belly
feeling just watching it.

